# "Thanks" error?



## Sofos (Aug 17, 2012)

I clicked the thanks on a post a few minutes ago, and got this:


> Deprecated: Assigning the return value of new by reference is deprecated in /home/sevenstr/public_html/forum/includes/init.php on line 55
> 
> Deprecated: Assigning the return value of new by reference is deprecated in /home/sevenstr/public_html/forum/includes/init.php on line 107
> 
> ...



It still said i thanked the post, but I'm not sure why it did this.


----------



## espman (Aug 17, 2012)

I've had that happen a few times as well, no idea what's causing it, but I just ignore it


----------



## Genome (Aug 17, 2012)

I got that this morning.


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 18, 2012)

Just thanked a post and it worked, but I have gotten that error message a few times.


----------

